# Airbag trim in "A-pillar"



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a simple question: Does anyone know how to safely remove the interior trim piece on the a pillar? I need to run a "hardwire" behind it, and would rather not eat an airbag in the process.

I normally would not ask, but I could not find anything relavant via a search.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Disconnect the battery, I don't think this car would have a back up


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Disconnect the battery, I don't think this car would have a back up


Does the panel just pop off then?


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*keveburd*

The manual does tell you to wait 10 minutes with the battery disconnected to allow the airbag power system to drain before trying anything with the airbags.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Never emoved it but it is most likely held in by spring clips


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

dennisu said:


> *keveburd*
> 
> The manual does tell you to wait 10 minutes with the battery disconnected to allow the airbag power system to drain before trying anything with the airbags.


What manual are you talking about? One of the tear down manuals? Because I have not been able to find one of those either.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Factory service manuals ----> Helm Incorporated: Search Results=


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

It has a screw under the little pastic tab that says SRS or Airbag on it. Pry that out and unscrew it. then it pulls off


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

itsbmw said:


> It has a screw under the little pastic tab that says SRS or Airbag on it. Pry that out and unscrew it. then it pulls off


I do not know what you are talking about unscrewing, but after you pull the weather stripping loose, the panel pops off. I ran the entire power cable from the top of the windshield near the rearview mirror all the way to the fuse box without any tools (except for the crimpers necessary to connect the power in the fuse box).


----------

